# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  الاهلي شندي * الهلال الخرطوم  نقل مباشر

## Jazrawy

*بطــاقة اللـقاء



المناسبة
الجولة الأولى من الدورة الأولى من دوري 

سوداني الممتاز 2015


التاريخ
الأربعاء 28 يناير 2015م 

الملعب
استاد شندي( ملعب الانتصارات للارسنال )


التوقيت
20:00 بتوقيت السودان  -  17:00 بتوقيت GMT


القنوات الناقلة
تلفزيون السودان - قناة الجزيرة الرياضية
المصدر ( كفر و وتر )






بالتوفيق للارسنال شندي 





بالتوفيق لهولاء الشباب 



*

----------


## Jazrawy

*موعدنا معكم اليوم الساعه  8 م فانتظرونا
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*بالتوفيق لي سفاري و السعودي و كلتشي و حموده بشير و سيلا و هيثم مصطفى و بقية العقد الفريد
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*جزراوي لها 
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*
*

----------


## red_yellow

*الليله المعط 

جاهزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

وعايز اشمت عديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*الحبيب جزراوى وأفتخر .. تحياتى لك .. العنوان الصحيح للقاء [ هليلى شندى ضد هليل ام درمان ] نحنا نعرف الهلال السعودى فقط باسمه الصاح ما دون ذلك فهو هليل .. ولك اسمى آيات الود والتقدير ومبروك إنتصار مريخ السعد والى الأمام
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لرفقاء المرعب كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الله يدينا الفى مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بوست محفوف بالمخاطر
هههههه
يا بقيت كج واتسجلت رسمي مع ناس الشمشار يا كمان ثبتوك الماعط الرسمي للهلال .
الله يوفقك
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*سفاري نال نجومية المباراة من سوداني
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*انتهت المباراة بالتعادل السلبي 
*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جزراوي و افتخر
					

القارورة ضيع الفرصه



ده يضيع بلد بي حاله
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*و أعلن الحكم نهاية المباراة بالتعادل السلبي 
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*احححححححححح   قومتو   نفسنا   ياخي
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السهم الاحمر
					

محمد نادر منور والله



النور نورك يا السهم الاحمر تسلم يا حبيب 
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*الموز ابو نقطه  
*

----------


## علي حران

*مبروك ياصفوة فارق النقطتين
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جزراوي و افتخر
					

و أعلن الحكم نهاية المباراة بالتعادل السلبي 




انا زعلاااااااااااااااااااااااان
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 30 (30 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

جزراوي و افتخر, محمد زين العابدين, almondo, alreesha, مريخي للابد, مغربي, السهم الاحمر, الشائب, الســـكاب, الوليد عمر, انور عبدون, ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ابو رامي, ابوعبودى الصغير, احمد سليمان احمد, استرلينى, اسحاق عبد الجليل عبدون, بكري الخواض, farandakas, ياسر عمر, Kamal Satti, merrikh123, Mohamed Eisa, شمس العمدة, شرقاوي, osama271, sharif74, عمادالدين طه, wadalhaja, ود شندي12



 

*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*التعادل احسن نتيجة معانا مشكووووووورين جزراوي و إبراهيم و عيسي
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قبل قليل انتهي الشوط الاول بتقدم  ساحل العاج بهدف علي الكاميرون
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

قبل قليل انتهي الشوط الاول بتقدم  ساحل العاج بهدف علي الكاميرون



نمشي نتابع الشوط الثاني مشكور الاستاذ ابراهيم عطيه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دروووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 60 (60 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)


جزراوي و افتخر, لؤي شرفي, Abdelrahman Abdelmageed, Abu - Khalid, 
نادرالداني, ahmedon, محمد زين العابدين, alenani, ali sirag, alreesha, مريخابي كسلاوي, مريخي للابد, مروان احمد, أسامة محمد أحمد, ASHOSM, asimayis, معتز فضل الله كرار, مغربي, المسلمي, امام اباتي, الاشتر, الجوي العالمي, الصادق هبانى, الشائب, السر سيداحمد, الوليد عمر, ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ابو رامي, ابوبكرتاج السر, احمد سليمان احمد, استرلينى, بله بلال, بكري الخواض, farandakas, جلال الزبير, حبيب العجب, Jimmy_Doe, Kajouma, Kamal Satti, kartoub, m3bdo, majdi, maxx48, Mohamed Eisa, mohamed mamoun, mohammed saif, Muhammed, شمس العمدة, زين العابدين عبدالله, شرقاوي, osama271, sharif74, عمادالدين طه, عمار عزالدين إبراهيم, علي حران, عبدالمحسن, عقرب المدينة, wadalhaja, فراس الشفيع, ود البشير




*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اول نقطتين 
ولسه الخرطوم الوطني حارسهم
مبرووووووك يا جزراوي
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 56 (56 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

محمد النادر, لؤي شرفي, Abdelrahman Abdelmageed, Abu - Khalid+, نادرالداني+, ahmedon, محمد زين العابدين+, alenani, ali sirag, alreesha, مريخي للابد+, مروان احمد, أسامة محمد أحمد, ASHOSM, معتز فضل الله كرار, مغربي+, المسلمي, امام اباتي+, الاشتر, الجوي العالمي, الصادق هبانى+, الشائب+, السر سيداحمد, الوليد عمر+, ابراهيم عطية بابكر+, ابو رامي, ابوبكرتاج السر, احمد سليمان احمد, استرلينى, بله بلال, بكري الخواض, farandakas, جلال الزبير, حبيب العجب+, جزراوي و افتخر, Jimmy_Doe, Kajouma, Kamal Satti, kartoub, m3bdo, majdi, maxx48+, Mohamed Eisa, mohammed saif+, Muhammed, شمس العمدة, شرقاوي+, osama271, sharif74+, عمادالدين طه, عمار عزالدين إبراهيم+, علي حران, عبدالمحسن, wadalhaja, فراس الشفيع+, ود البشير


*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللهم اكثر من نزيف نقاطهم فى هذا الموسم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انا غايتو برررررره
ولا معاكم ولا معاكم في البوست ده
مبرووووك النقطة القربت تسيل وتبقي نزيف نقاط
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 56 (56 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

لؤي شرفي,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,Abu - Khalid,نادرالداني+,ahmedon,محمد زين العابدين,alenani,ali sirag,alreesha,مريخي للابد,مروان احمد,أسامة محمد أحمد,ASHOSM,معتز فضل الله كرار,مغربي,المسلمي,امام اباتي,الاشتر,الجوي العالمي,الصادق هبانى,الشائب,السر سيداحمد,الوليد عمر,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو رامي,ابوبكرتاج السر,احمد سليمان احمد,استرلينى,بله بلال,بكري الخواض,farandakas,جلال الزبير,حبيب العجب,جزراوي و افتخر,Jimmy_Doe,Kajouma,Kamal Satti,kartoub,m3bdo,majdi,maxx48+,Mohamed Eisa+,mohammed saif+,Muhammed,شمس العمدة,شرقاوي,osama271,sharif74,عمادالدين طه,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي حران,عبدالمحسن,wadalhaja,فراس الشفيع,ود البشير
*

----------


## yassirali66

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 45 (45 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

yassirali66,لؤي شرفي,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,abouzr,نادرالداني,محمد زين العابدين,ali sirag,مريخ الأمة,مروان احمد,ASHOSM,مغربي,الجوي العالمي+,الصادق هبانى,الشائب,السر سيداحمد,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,الوليد عمر,ابو رامي,احمد الحلفاوى,استرلينى,بله بلال,eabuali,بشارة,farandakas,ياسر ابكر عيسى,حبيب العجب,جزراوي و افتخر,kartoub,majdi,maxx48,Mohamed Eisa,mohamed mamoun,mohammed saif,Muhammed,شمس العمدة,osa sinnar,osama271,sharif74,عمادالدين طه,علي حران,wadalhaja,فراس الشفيع,ود البشير,ودالامام,طارق حامد
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللهم اكثر من نزيف نقاطهم فى هذا الموسم
                        	*

----------

